# Retro burgers



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Back in the early 90's, at the grocery store we would buy frozen burgers for the bbq...I think they were from Maple Leaf...really thin, really cheap, in a box. A step up, was made by Schnieders...they were a shrink wrapped pack of about 6, i think they called them "steakettes" or something, again real cheap. Has anyone seen those anywhere lately? I looked at the usual discount grocery stores...walmart, freshco etc along with Metro, Longos. no dice. all they have are a dozen varieties of thick, 1/4lb, angus, cowboy etc burgers. Vive la difference.
Reason im asking, is my kid hates homemade burgers, preferring the kind like Mcdonalds and wendys....which are both thin but noone seems to make them.
Any thin burger sightings (Ontario)?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

M&M Meats maybe? 









Classic Beef Burgers


A traditional beef burger, seasoned and ready for the grill.




mmfoodmarket.com





Have you tried smashed burgers? They look tasty...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

They were known as 'Tasty Burgers'. I have been trying to find them too, as I get a craving for them once in a while because I remember them from Ponderosa when I was a kid. They have become tough to find, but M&M still sells them although their prices have really gone up on them the last couple of years.

The steakette things you're referring to were more like Salisbury steak than hamburgers.

Anyway, M&M has cooked and uncooked versions but they are exactly what you are looking for:










Uncooked Tasty Burgers


Limited time only! Tasty Burgers are juicy ground beef, seasoned to perfection, and sized just right to slap on a bun, load up with the good stuff, and still fit into hungry mouths.




www.mmfoodmarket.com














Fully Cooked Tasty BurgersTM†


Skip the drive-thru! Microwave in less than 5 minutes for a hot, juicy burger you can top anyway you like. 16 pack.




www.mmfoodmarket.com


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Superstore sells bags of no name thin burgers. They taste and are thin like a hockey rink concession burger is what they remind me of.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Locally whe have sun burgers and they are like that . I can’t remember is it Soby’s or loblaws that sells then . That being said the pc burgers are amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I remember Steakettes _aka_ sawdust burgers from days of yore. Sorry I can't help with the others you're after though.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Back in the early 90's, at the grocery store we would buy frozen burgers for the bbq...I think they were from Maple Leaf...really thin, really cheap, in a box. A step up, was made by Schnieders...they were a shrink wrapped pack of about 6, i think they called them "steakettes" or something, again real cheap. Has anyone seen those anywhere lately? I looked at the usual discount grocery stores...walmart, freshco etc along with Metro, Longos. no dice. all they have are a dozen varieties of thick, 1/4lb, angus, cowboy etc burgers. Vive la difference.
> Reason im asking, is my kid hates homemade burgers, preferring the kind like Mcdonalds and wendys....which are both thin but noone seems to make them.
> Any thin burger sightings (Ontario)?


In a historic first I'll second @sulphur's advice: try making your own.

Have a look on YouTube and elsewhere for advice about copying burgers made by the Five Guys burger chain.

Short version: use ground chuck beef (which is pretty much the opposite of lean ground beef), don't put a lot of fancy stuff in it, make small baseballs with the meat, and smash them down flat and thin (about 1/4", 3/8" is too thick) before putting them in a blazing-hot and heavy cast iron pan to give them a good dark crust on each side.

Don't even think about trying this with lean ground beef. Part of your kid's enjoyment of the chain burgers is likely that they don't use lean beef either. Fat = flavor, and if you hunt around a bit you can find recently-evolving evidence to convince yourself/wife that animal fat is no longer the dietary pariah it once was.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

boyscout said:


> Five Guys burger


Good stuff.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> I remember Steakettes _aka_ sawdust burgers from days of yore. Sorry I can't help with the others you're after though.


haha ya they werent great, but kids tastes are often different from adults. nothing blander than a happy meal hamburger...but cant argue with success....unfortunatley with my kid, its the "gold standard" of what a burger should taste like.
It could be worse...I remember when my cousins kid was 7-8, she wouldnt drink MILK unless it was in a Mcdonalds carton. when she went to her grandparents, grandpa would have to drive to Mcd's just to buy her some milk to have at home. Fuck that.

I wish there were a white castle around here...i bet my kid would love them.

Me, im nostalgic for the old days of Licks Homeburgers...before they started using their own frozen patties in store. they were so ahead of their time. I bet theyd be making a killing if they went back to their old ways.
Havent tried 5 guys yet, sounds awesome if i go myself...but my kid would prob hate it.
Since the pandemic I dont really get to go to places like that by myself or with a friend.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> They were known as 'Tasty Burgers'. I have been trying to find them too, as I get a craving for them once in a while because I remember them from Ponderosa when I was a kid. They have become tough to find, but M&M still sells them although their prices have really gone up on them the last couple of years.
> 
> The steakette things you're referring to were more like Salisbury steak than hamburgers.
> 
> ...


just sent my wife out to see if they have them (she was going out anyway)...she says M&M have a relationship with schneiders (she works in the food industry), so it may be a solid lead, thanks.

I'll definitely be checking out some of the other stores mentioned in here as well, thanks guys!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> It could be worse...I remember when my cousins kid was 7-8, she wouldnt drink MILK unless it was in a Mcdonalds carton. when she went to her grandparents, grandpa would have to drive to Mcd's just to buy her some milk to have at home. Fuck that.


At most I'd preserve one McD's milk carton and keep filling it from our bags. And that's an indulgent grandfather speaking.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

M & M Tasty Burgers. Thin but tasty. They come pre-cooked (just heat up) or raw.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have purchased the Steakettes in the past couple of years. I think it was freshco that I got them at last time. Greasy as can be. Mmmmm!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

M & M doesn't sell burgers over winter by the way. Strictly seasonal.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> Havent tried 5 guys yet


Just a heads up. Order the little burger (one patty), the regular is a double patty.
Same with fries, order the little serving. They fill up a cup and also dump the same amount into the takeout bag.
It's a hefty meal.

This is a little burger with regular fries


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Just a heads up. Order the little burger (one patty), the regular is a double patty.
> Same with fries, order the little serving. They fill up a cup and also dump the same amount into the takeout bag.
> It's a hefty meal.
> 
> ...


Table too cluttered, peanut shells to floor


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Table too cluttered, peanut shells to floor


I could never get used to that. I've been to a few roadhouses in the states that do it.

One step from that gig with sawdust on the floor...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Just a heads up. Order the little burger (one patty), the regular is a double patty.
> Same with fries, order the little serving. They fill up a cup and also dump the same amount into the takeout bag.
> It's a hefty meal.
> 
> ...


Love that place but it's pricey in Canada.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Just a heads up. Order the little burger (one patty), the regular is a double patty.
> Same with fries, order the little serving. They fill up a cup and also dump the same amount into the takeout bag.
> It's a hefty meal.
> 
> ...


thanks!
I'd heard that the fries are practically a meal unto themself.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Went there twice. A&W is much better ----- and cheaper. Unless you're 'big' into all your can eat, I guess.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

These work very well, thickness can be adjusted. We cut some wax paper into squares, put down a square, meat, square, press.


https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/realtree-outfitters-single-burger-press-by-weston?searchTerm=Realtree+Outfitters+Single+Burger+Press+by+Weston


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ahhh... the good old days when we got the 12 pack of dogs, and an 8 pack of buns. When burgers were either raw or dust, absolutely no in the middle. As soon as it was technically safe to eat, it was a choking hazard! Completely inedible without a couple big glugs of Cott soda! 

I remember the ones you're on about, I just can't think of the last time I saw them anywhere. 

I'm only chiming in cause of nostalgia.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Apparently there was a merger between Schneiders, Maple Leaf and Swift. The steakettes have been rebranded under the Swift moniker.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> M & M doesn't sell burgers over winter by the way. Strictly seasonal.


Yes they do.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Yes they do.


confirmed.
my wife brought home a box just now, they had both cooked and uncooked. sales girl was really pushing the cooked ones for some reason. I dont see the point.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> confirmed.
> my wife brought home a box just now, they had both cooked and uncooked. sales girl was really pushing the cooked ones for some reason. I dont see the point.



They probably had more of those in their freezer than the others. The only point of the cooked ones is that you are re-heating them rather than cooking them, but since it is only a couple of extra minutes I don't see the point of the cooked ones. Or maybe they can be microwaved?

I've got burgers in the freezer, but thanks to you I will buy these today or tomorrow. Been craving them for a while and will likely eat them, and only them, for a while then go off them again and switch to other burgers for a while.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Went there twice. A&W is much better ----- and cheaper. Unless you're 'big' into all your can eat, I guess.


Five Guys is not all you can eat.

PS I also seriously question anyone's taste buds who thinks A&W has better burgers than Five Guys.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys inspired lunch today, had to scramble but it was all in the house thankfully. smashed in the pan, 5 minutes and ready









I usually skip the M&M burgers but our local guy is super generous and donates a lot of them to community organizations and events, he did at least prior to covid shutting down. classy dude nonetheless


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd have a vadsy burger.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> confirmed.
> my wife brought home a box just now, they had both cooked and uncooked. sales girl was really pushing the cooked ones for some reason. I dont see the point.


They wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Just a heads up. Order the little burger (one patty), the regular is a double patty.
> Same with fries, order the little serving. They fill up a cup and also dump the same amount into the takeout bag.
> It's a hefty meal.
> 
> ...


Nah, get the regular with bacon etc.. 


keto said:


> Table too cluttered, peanut shells to floor


Peanut shells shouldn't kill you....I believe they still post signs.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Geee !
You make me crave for a real home made burger and French fries at "Pat Retro" (Sillery area in Quebec city) !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Cheap frozen burgers in a box. Kids love them until they develop a sense of taste.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I just stopped to pick up a box because this thread had intensified my craving. The prices there (for the burgers as well as other things) have gotten insane. I passed on the burgers.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> I also seriously question anyone's taste buds who thinks A&W has better burgers than Five Guys


Harvey's is a close second for me. If they're still the same from ~ 8 years ago.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

2 Original Harvey’s singles for $6 right now...jus’ sayin’.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I mean flavour.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Back in the early 90's, at the grocery store we would buy frozen burgers for the bbq...I think they were from Maple Leaf...really thin, really cheap, in a box.


The Schneiders are under the Maple Leaf brand now. You can still get them in big boxes, 2oz,3oz, or 4oz. Called 'broiled beef burgers': Products - Maple Leaf Foodservice

Co-op has their similar 'centsibles' brand, they're even more greasy, but not pre-cooked like the schneiders.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Once a year I buy a big mac because I loved them in the 70's, ( extra sauce and those reconstituted onions) and once a year I have the shits.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stephenlouis said:


> Once a year I buy a big mac because I loved them in the 70's, ( extra sauce and those reconstituted onions) and once a year I have the shits.


Go once a week and you’ll never need a laxative


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Five Guys is not all you can eat.
> 
> PS I also seriously question anyone's taste buds who thinks A&W has better burgers than Five Guys.


It's been 7 or 8 years probably since I set foot in the place. I recall it being all you can eat. Maybe it was just the peanuts, but both the g/f and I recall the fries were too. 

Their burger was average at best, about the same as BK. If I want a good burger, I go to Vera's or my local pub, both a huge step up from any chain. You like what you like, I'll like what I like. You'll never convince me to try 5 Guys again though. Filler food.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

If you want heft, there's Wimpy's.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Harvey's is a close second for me. If they're still the same from ~ 8 years ago.


Harvey’s still taste good, but I’d swear they’ve gotten smaller over the years.
pretty sure Wendy’s has as well.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I started to taste the freezer burn at Harvey's already around the 5 year mark.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

After a weekend of heavy drinking a couple of these work whether from Esso or Chevron etc..


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Costco sells frozen burgers.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

M & M has their Tasty Burgers on sale this week if anyone is interested.

ETA: It is only the cooked ones that are on sale, the uncokked are still the regular price.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

player99 said:


> Costco sells frozen burgers.



No kidding, but do they sell the ones that the OP was looking for?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

colchar said:


> No kidding, but do they sell the ones that the OP was looking for?


I don't answer questions.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There was an M&M flyer today, 150 patties @ $0.80 each.









M&M Food Market Flyer Oct. 27, 2022 >> Specials for this week


November 2022 ⏳ Check the newest M&M Food Market flyer valid from ⚡Oct. 27, 2022⚡ and save your money thanks all these great deals !




www.flyerbox.ca


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> It's been 7 or 8 years probably since I set foot in the place. I recall it being all you can eat.


It was never all you can eat, but the portions have always been big. That being said, I've never understood the appeal of the place.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Went there twice. A&W is much better ----- and cheaper. Unless you're 'big' into all your can eat, I guess.


I've been kicked out of "all you can eat" and buffet places with both my younger brother and my son because the management figured we ate too much.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> If you want heft, there's Wimpy's.
> View attachment 344056


Last time I had that it really wasn't very good. I had a disappointing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Last time I had that it really wasn't very good. I had a disappointing.


I like the one close to me.
Depends on the cook too.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I like the one close to me.
> Depends on the cook too.



True. I don't mind Wimpy's, I was just disappointed in that particular burger last time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Going through this thread, it would seem that no one, apart from vadsy, makes their own burgers. The other thing I wonder about is how people cook commercially prepared burgers at home. On a barbecue, it's difficult to squish a pattie down to the thinness some were nostalgic for. On a griddle/frying-pan, getting the thickness one wants is easy to do, although squishing the pattie down tends to push the juiciness out. I suppose one could hand-form the patties to be thinner and still make them on a barbecue.

When McDonald's first came to Montreal,on St. Catherine St. in the heart of downtown, they had five burgers for a dollar. My friend and I would order the 5 and start eating from the opposite sides of the stack. Whoever got through the first two first got to eat the 5th one in the middle.

At home, I mix softened TVP and some onion soup mix from Bulk Barn in with the ground beef. Stretches the meat, and makes a nice crispy surface.

As for the calibre of burgers in various commercial chains, I think it bears noting that the people who make the burgers are earning minimum wage. So, just like budget guitars, what you get when production costs are reduced is hit and miss, even from the same outlet.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I make my own. Usually regular beef for the extra fat. However, sometimes I’ll start with lean ground beef and add ground bacon to up the fat content. They’re sneaky good.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

laristotle said:


> If you want heft, there's Wimpy's.
> View attachment 344056


There aren't many, but I like 'em too. Nearest one to me is in Whitby, I think, and that's a two-hour drive. And no burger is worth driving four hours for.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wimpy's is 20 min for me.
I like Roti's, unfortunately, closest east/west indies shops are 30 mins or more. When I am in the area, I'll buy two or three and keep them in the fridge for zapping later.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I have two vegetarians in my family. The PC veggie burgers seem to be the best if you're cooking your own. Don't know about the chains.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Going through this thread, it would seem that no one, apart from vadsy, makes their own burgers.



I do, but the OP was looking for specific burgers available at stores so talking about making our own burgers was kind of pointless wasn't it?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Nearest one to me is in Whitby, I think, and that's a two-hour drive


Belleville, 1 hour.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Doug Gifford said:


> There aren't many, but I like 'em too. Nearest one to me is in Whitby, I think, and that's a two-hour drive. And no burger is worth driving four hours for.


Whitby location is done like dinner.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> I do, but the OP was looking for specific burgers available at stores so talking about making our own burgers was kind of pointless wasn't it?.


Not really. Many indicated cooking their own burgers at home, but created the impression that they use commercially available patties of this or that brand. It's not rocket science to take ground meat and form one's own patties if what you can find in the supermarket freezer section doesn't meet your specs. Not a criticism of those members; just a recognition that if a product no longer available is easy to replicate, there's not much to be missed or lamented.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Belleville, 1 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, look at that will you! Only _two_ hours of driving for a burger!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Wimpy's is 20 min for me.
> I like Roti's, unfortunately, closest east/west indies shops are 30 mins or more. When I am in the area, I'll buy two or three and keep them in the fridge for zapping later.


The last Wimpy's burger I had was in 2000....the closest place to me now (that I can go to) would probably be 20 minutes from you.


----------

